

Scoble Interviews Scribd CEO - ed
http://www.fastcompany.tv/video/make-your-documents-social-objects-with-scribd-0

======
bootload
__high bandwidth warning __

... ever since scoble switched from text I can't get scoble-tv. mainly due to
what-ever video format they are using [0]. Anyone care to summarise the
highlights (plz) ?

[0] 64 bit systems do not seem to be a priority, maybe this one will work ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=133436>

